# Elk at Cherokee



## Red dirt clod

Going camping this weekend in Tennessee and passed thru Cherokee, field was full of elk.


----------



## Bam Bam

That's Sweet Right There!


----------



## T-N-T

I keep sayin I'm going to go there and camp.  
Life keeps getting in the way.


----------



## deermaster13

We have a place in Cherokee and they hang out a good bit by the farm on edge of the park. One morning we seen Cherokee PD chasing 2 big bulls out of the lot behind the Kentucky Fried Chicken.


----------



## shakey gizzard

Ummmmm..... Kentucky Fried Chicken!!!!!   Nice pic btw!


----------



## Bob Shaw

deermaster13 said:


> We have a place in Cherokee and they hang out a good bit by the farm on edge of the park. One morning we seen Cherokee PD chasing 2 big bulls out of the lot behind the Kentucky Fried Chicken.



While they claim they don't feed them, we saw some eating out of a feed trough attached to the fence at the farm...perhaps they were intending to feed something else and the elk just happened by. I guess it's just a coincidence that the elk are a big tourist draw.


----------



## bearhunter39

I was up there last August and they where making a lot of noise.I got to watch one horn a tree for about 30 minutes.


----------



## Milkman

Didnt they stock them on both sides of Cherokee years ago. Cades Cove and over around Waynesville too ?


----------



## bearhunter39

Milkman said:


> Didnt they stock them on both sides of Cherokee years ago. Cades Cove and over around Waynesville too ?


They stocked them in Cataloochee valley and  some migrated to Cherokee across Balsam mountain.


----------



## Red dirt clod

*Never seen any in Cades Cove*

We camp near there and have been thru the cove at least a dozen times over the last 5 years and have not seen any elk in there. 3 out of the last 4 times we went the elk were in the fields around the visitor center entering the smokies.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Milkman said:


> Didnt they stock them on both sides of Cherokee years ago. Cades Cove and over around Waynesville too ?



They never stocked any in Cades Cove. Cataloochee (across the ridge from my house) was the release site. Cherokee is just across the other ridge from Cataloochee. They have spread out all over the place now. You're liable to see one anywhere.


----------



## Bob Shaw

There was some sort of government program for the stocking in the Cataloochie Valley. They brought them in from Canada and the Land Between the Lakes, and there were different color ear tags to show where they were from. Then after a few years, they thought it wasn't a good idea to bring them in and cancelled the program, except, nobody told the elk. Go up to Cataloochie in late August and September when they are rutting and hear the bulls bugling and see them rounding-up the does. But, be careful, they can be very dangerous then.


----------



## obligated

I need to take the Grandkids to camp this Fall.Would be nice to hear Elk bugle while having my morning coffee.


----------



## GA DAWG

When do they start bugling usually around cherokee?


----------



## bearhunter39

They where bulging good around the 1st weekend in August last year.You could contact the visitors center coming out of Cherokee and they could tell you.


----------



## 280bst

They are also above Maggie Valley can't recall the name of the Valley they are in about 5/7 miles above Maggie road going in is pretty rough but once in it's nice good number of turkeys also


----------



## blood on the ground

I wonder what the local farmers think about them or what kind of impact they are having on farms in the area?


----------



## Jim Ammons

280bst said:


> They are also above Maggie Valley can't recall the name of the Valley they are in about 5/7 miles above Maggie road going in is pretty rough but once in it's nice good number of turkeys also



Cataloochee


----------



## skiff23

blood on the ground said:


> I wonder what the local farmers think about them or what kind of impact they are having on farms in the area?



I have a close friend that lives on the res and works for the tribe. He  tells stories that he has to try to fence them out of the elders gardens and such all the time. It is a tourist attraction but I don't think the farmers like them . The ELk will destroy a garden over night. And the fence around the High school was designed and built to keep the elk out. That  field in the photo is on the right just across the bridge from the high school I believe. The elk will travel through town from time to time , it is a neat site.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Bob Shaw said:


> There was some sort of government program for the stocking in the Cataloochie Valley. They brought them in from Canada and the Land Between the Lakes, and there were different color ear tags to show where they were from. Then after a few years, they thought it wasn't a good idea to bring them in and cancelled the program, except, nobody told the elk. Go up to Cataloochie in late August and September when they are rutting and hear the bulls bugling and see them rounding-up the does. But, be careful, they can be very dangerous then.



They didn't stop stocking them because they thought elk were a bad idea, they stopped stocked because that was about the time that CWD started spreading heavily, and NC passed a law against importing any cervids from other states or countries to protect the deer herd. 



blood on the ground said:


> I wonder what the local farmers think about them or what kind of impact they are having on farms in the area?



Well, I live right there next to Cataloochee. We see elk all the time. I probably saw 15 yesterday. Some farmers don't mind them, some hate them. One guy I know not far from me had his hayfields and round bales destroyed two years in a row, and wasn't able to feed his cattle through the winter. We don't have a lot of crop farming except for silage corn to feed dairy cattle, but hay is a big thing here, as western NC is major cattle-raising country. It just comes down to learning to live with them, and learning to exclude them, just like farmers when deer were being stocked in areas where they no longer lived.


----------



## 280bst

I'm pretty sure they weren't brought in for a tourist attraction The Smokey's is the most visited National Park already. They were brought in because many moons ago they were hunted out and were re-introduced to the area. Thanks for the name of the valley


----------



## Etoncathunter

We went up to Cataloochee about 8 years ago, it was our last get away before our son was born. The elk were something amazing to see. It was mid/late September and they were bugling like mad. The way it was explained to us by the NPS volunteers that were there was that there was only a certain number ever intended to be released and then they were to be tracked with collars for a certain number of years to make sure the reintroduction was feasible.  All the released elk had collars and any young they could dart would get them too. That way if the reintroduction failed they could track them down and remove them. From what they were saying though was that the reintroduction had been deemed a success, and there was only about 1 year left on the study. They were anticipating ending the collar study and letting nature take it's course by 2010 or so.  We haven't been back up their since, but we've been hoping too soon. I'd love to take my son or my pack up there.


----------



## Paymaster

Went to Pigeon Forge a couple weeks back and drove over to Cataloochee. The Elk were out in force and we saw several calves as well.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Shoulda hollered at me Pay, you were right in my back yard.


----------



## Paymaster

NCHillbilly said:


> Shoulda hollered at me Pay, you were right in my back yard.



Man! I did not think of it. I will holler next trip.   
I come up that way a lot. I do love the Smokies!


----------



## Milkman

NCHillbilly said:


> Shoulda hollered at me Pay, you were right in my back yard.





Paymaster said:


> Man! I did not think of it. I will holler next trip.
> I come up that way a lot. I do love the Smokies!



I may make the trip at the same time with both yall good cooks in the same place


----------



## Red dirt clod

*I would love to share a meal with Hillbilly*

His food is obviously awesome and his stories and knowledge would be a treat to listen too.


----------



## JKnieper

Headed up there to camp for the Labor Day weekend.  We always look forward to seeing the elk in the field just past the high school in the evening.  It's a cool site to see for sure!


----------



## Huntinfool

We are too!  Heading to Elkmont in the national forest.  Always look forward to the Labor Day trip up there.


----------



## Huntinfool

Weather was amazing.  We had a great time.  Left after supper on Sunday to come home and there was a whole herd of elk in the field at the welcome station right at dusk.  Had to be 40 of them out there and several very nice looking bulls.  No bugling.  Just eating out there in the field.  Was very cool to see and the kids loved it.


----------



## sea trout

Hey Y'all I know this thread is a month old but I have a couple questions.
Family and I are going to Gatlinberg/Pigeon Forge for a few days when the kids have fall break in a couple weeks.
We'd love to hear some elk bugles at dawn. 
We're familiar with the Cherokee herd that's at the bottom of 441 before you drive up in to the Smokies, at the ranger station fields.
I'd love to be there at dawn on our way to Pigeon Forge.

So my question is....Is there a herd that's closer to Gatlinburg/Pigeon Forge than going all the way back to Cherokee?
Where is the Cataloochee Y'all mention in reference to Cherokee and Gatlinberg?
Reason I ask is we may want to check out an elk herd another morning at dawn while we're on our little vacation. I'm wondering if we have to drive back to Cherokee to do so?

Thanks!!
Great pictures y'all!!!!
I went to Wyoming last fall and it was first experience listening to elk bugle, now I'm facinated by it and want to try hear it with the family.


----------



## Etoncathunter

sea trout said:


> .
> 
> So my question is....Is there a herd that's closer to Gatlinburg/Pigeon Forge than going all the way back to Cherokee?
> Where is the Cataloochee Y'all mention in reference to Cherokee and Gatlinberg?
> Reason I ask is we may want to check out an elk herd another morning at dawn while we're on our little vacation. I'm wondering if we have to drive back to Cherokee to do so?



 From Gatlinburg/PF area you wouldn't have to go back through Cherokee. As far as I know the best way into cataloochee is off I-40. Depending where you are staying you could take 339 (PF/Severville) or 321(Gatlinburg) north to I-40. From there you'd head into North Carolina  and turn off at cove creek rd exit. Google says its 1:35 from downtown Gatlinburg.


----------



## NCHillbilly

No elk that I know of on the TN side, at least where you can see them. TN does have some elk herds up north of Knoxville near the KY line, one is at Royal Blue wildlife management area. 

As ECH said, you can get to Cataloochee from I-40, exit 20. I live right next to Cataloochee and that's the way I go to Gatlinburg/Seveirville instead of through Cherokee. Be aware that getting to Cataloochee after you get off the interstate involves an additional 30-45 minute drive across a steep, winding gravel road.


----------



## Huntinfool

About 4-5 miles from Gatlinburg (back in the NF) is the Sugar Land Visitors Center.  It's off of 441.  Just punch it into Google maps.  

There are some really big fields there right next to the visitors center and that's where we saw a huge herd just a week ago at dusk.  There are lots of elk in that area on down Fighting Creek Gap Rd (which is the rd the center is on off of 441).

I would look that visitor center up and give them a call.  They might be able to tell you exactly when would be a good time to see the elk and whether they are bugling.  They were not making any noise when we saw them.  But there were 30-40 in the fields as we passed by.


----------



## Milkman

NCHillbilly said:


> No elk that I know of on the TN side, at least where you can see them.



Arent there still elk at Cades Cove ?


----------



## Etoncathunter

Milkman said:


> Arent there still elk at Cades Cove ?



I "think" any at Cades Cove were transient. Young ones run off from more populated areas or just out wandering. I don't think that there has been any permanent population established there, YET.


----------



## sea trout

Thanks Y'all for that info.
I'll look all that up on internet.

Huntinfool I'm trying to figure out the NF abbreviation, I know I'll seem silly once I realize it.
But a herd that we could possibly hear bugle 4-5 miles from Gatlinburg would be awesome!!!

Ahhhh NF is national forest


----------



## sea trout

We've been to Cades Cove every summer for years and I've not seen or heard of elk there. BUT! I knew they would love it there if and once they found it!!


----------



## Huntinfool

Yes, National Forest.  

If they aren't in the fields next to the center, you can keep going on down that road and there are several other fields on the right that we've also seen elk in from time to time.  

Nothing is guaranteed.  But there are elk in that area regularly.  I would bet they come down into that field by the visitor's center just about every day based on how many there were.


----------



## Red dirt clod

*Think your confusing the two visitor centers*

Sugarlands near Gatlinburg has no big fields, the big fields are near Cherokee at the Oconaluftee visitor center. See Elk more times than not when passing thru going camping in Tenn at the cherokee spot. Never seen any in Cades Cove or near Gatlinburg.


----------



## Huntinfool

Crud. You're right. My fault. It is the Ocanaluftee center which is on the other side of the NF near Cherokee. Sorry about that.  I was thinking it was Sugarlands. 

That one is probably another 45 minutes from gatlinburg. Sorry to get you all excited man. May not be closer than your other option. But either way they were sure nuff there.


----------



## sea trout

So would driving to the Cataloochee elk areas be faster from Gatlinburg than driving to Cherokee from Gatlinburg?

I've been pullin up what ya'll tellin me on google maps and the Cataloochee looks a fair bit farther. But I know that faster roads can make a HUGE difference in actual destination time.

Thanks y'all!!!!!!!!


----------



## GT92

I saw a picture taken of an elk in Highlands NC on the golf course.  They are likely to be seen anywhere.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Huntinfool said:


> Yes, National Forest.
> 
> If they aren't in the fields next to the center, you can keep going on down that road and there are several other fields on the right that we've also seen elk in from time to time.
> 
> Nothing is guaranteed.  But there are elk in that area regularly.  I would bet they come down into that field by the visitor's center just about every day based on how many there were.



The area of Cherokee and Cataloochee is smoky mountains national park, actually, not national forest. Lots of NF here too, but you can hunt on the national forest, you can't on the national park.


----------



## NCHillbilly

sea trout said:


> So would driving to the Cataloochee elk areas be faster from Gatlinburg than driving to Cherokee from Gatlinburg?
> 
> I've been pullin up what ya'll tellin me on google maps and the Cataloochee looks a fair bit farther. But I know that faster roads can make a HUGE difference in actual destination time.
> 
> Thanks y'all!!!!!!!!



Cherokee probably a little quicker once you figure in the half-hour winding gravel road to get to Cataloochee. Wherever you go, unless it's a drizzly day, you usually won't see any or many until right before dark.


----------

